# Shuttles, shuttles everywhere...



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Remember that 9" shuttle I made for the _Exeter_ production?

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshuttle24.jpg

This was caused by what is now our floor mat. Aside from the visable damage, cracks and split parts, the entire electrical system is now non-functional. This was caused when the model was sitting on a table right after the ortho view photos were shot and a feline had to investigate it to test it's table-top to floor rate of descent.

We needed to reshoot the model as the footage taken of this tiny model looked just like that: A tiny model. When this happened, I did not have time to repair it, nor was I in any mood to make repairs since I had just completed work on it. So, it sat in a box as is for the past four months.

After checking it over, the entire model would have to be split open to repair it's innards. Then the cracks and seam splits would also have to be patched and the entire model repainted. Since I spent only three days building this little box and a couple more days painting and decaling it, I decided after talking with my cinematographer, that a bigger model was in order to convey a sense of 'realism'. Three days construction on a nine inch model, how long could it possibly take to build a twenty four inch one?

Here we go:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft01.jpg
With the help of Phil Broad's extensive research (Thank you, Phil!), I scaled this thing up until the diameter of the nacelles matched the diameter of a common PVC tube.
*This will not be a kit*. I don't have the time or the desire to make it into a kit. It is being built for and used for the _Exeter_ production only.

This will be one quick and dirty model that will only have to look good in a few seconds of film footage. Don't expect too much! 

Chuck, I saw that you started one a couple of weeks ago. It looked like you are scaling yours at around 16". Since you've got a couple weeks head start, I'll have to work harder on this to get caught up!

*Go!!*


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Now that's going to be on big beastie. I'll be watching this one with great interest.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hey very cool Thomas. Clock is ticking, see if you can set some kind of record


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang! I love my cats and all, but if that'd happened w/one of mine, there'd be either a cat-skin cap in my collection or one of their pelts would be adorning my wall! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> Chuck, I saw that you started one a couple of weeks ago. It looked like you are scaling yours at around 16". Since you've got a couple weeks head start, I'll have to work harder on this to get caught up!


You have me a more then a slight disadvantage - years of real world scratch-building experience!

One note on Phil's drawings if you are going by those:

If you multiply his real-world measurements by 1.5 times you'd be able to fit a realistically scaled as-seen-onscreen interior like Four Mad Men's into it like a glove!

A 1/12th scale version of that would be right under 32 inches!
(if you are going to do 24, why not a little under 32?)

*P.S. 31.4275" long, 2.619" diameter nacelles...*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It seems to be too many of you people don't keep a close enough eye on your cats!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> It seems to be too many of you people don't keep a close enough eye on your cats!


Beaten by a cat...
I seem to remember a term for that...
help us out, John P.,
what do they call that? :devil:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

wonder if that has anything to do with a WHIP lololol


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Beaten by a cat...
> I seem to remember a term for that...
> help us out, John P.,
> what do they call that? :devil:



HAHAHAHA!!!! I;m not telling! :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I was watching a Lost in Space episode, and the Robot said there are 36 ways to skin a cat. Want me to look up the list of way for you? :freak: :devil:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Thomas,

I love your yardstick man. Good ole' Byron Center.
How old is that thing?
From back in the day when it wasn't necessary to put on the area code.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Does Phil sell those blueprints?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You just download 'em.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Does Phil sell those blueprints?


A link to his website and all the other tons of info he (and FourMadMen) did for the Galileo Project can be found in post #1384 here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=955488#post955488

or just Phil's stuff including the blues can be directly found here:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehic.../GalileoTop.htm


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I purchased the following model building items:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft02.jpg
at my local hobby store.

The total investment so far is just under $17.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know the only yhing that ever bugged me about that shuttle? The windshield (well, "front view ports") can't be seen out of if you're sitting in the pilot's chairs. Who's bright idea was that? are you supposed to fly standing up, or is the auto pilot THAT good? :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> I purchased the following model building items:
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft02.jpg
> at my local hobby store.
> 
> The total investment so far is just under $17.


Okay! Keep rubbing it in! 

So what about doing a 31.x" version???


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

You got cat snatched fever.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> So what about doing a 31.x" version???


 Chuck, go back and read my initial post to see why I am building this thing in the size I am building it. There was no great amount of thought expended here, just whatever will fit the tube diameter.

The frame member parts are cut from the wood furring strips:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft03.jpg


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> Chuck, go back and read my initial post to see why I am building this thing in the size I am building it. There was no great amount of thought expended here, just whatever will fit the tube diameter.
> 
> The frame member parts are cut from the wood furring strips:
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft03.jpg


Kewl Pic! Keep us updated!

I read the first post. Just thought it might be easier to work in a more standard scale, but as long as we get to look over your shoulder via the pics I'm happy! 

Off to work on mine for awhile!
I've done the inner and outer "shells" negative spaces for the top side in balsa and then using those simple shapes as forms to help put together the styrene shells. Got the major parts of the upper half of the ship done.
Unlike yours I'm trying to do this with an eye towards making it reasonably easy to duplicate as I know a friend or two that might like one.  
Doing it with that in mind is really stretching a few of my brain cells here and there!

I'd be embarassed to show anyone the pile of scrap balsa, basswood and styrene I've gone through!

But I'll eventually find that AC adapter for my camera or buy a new $60 battery for it on payday.

Keep the pics coming please!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I thought this was a model building site, not The New Yankee Workshop! :jest: 

Are you going to have a special building show on channel 13? 

But seriously, I like the behind the scene shots. Look forward to the finished model.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Al just sent this one over:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft04.jpg

Although I think it looks like a plumbing connection for a floor repair, it could also be the ceiling reinforcement panel with a flange base screwed into it to hold in the elbow connector for the support rod.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It sure could.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I was wondering what that flange was for. If it doesn't work out as part of the support system you could always use it as a periscope for the pilot.

I have a feeling you'll beat Chuck in this race. Why we haven't seen any pictures out of him in weeks.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

The wood frame members are glued together:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft05.jpg


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> I was wondering what that flange was for. If it doesn't work out as part of the support system you could always use it as a periscope for the pilot.
> 
> I have a feeling you'll beat Chuck in this race. Why we haven't seen any pictures out of him in weeks.


I have a feeling you are right!
But it doesn't have anything to do with my camera crapping out! :lol:


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

ThomasModels said:


> The wood frame members are glued togetherhttp://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft05.jpg


 Thomas, 

I think you'd really enjoy a welder...

John O.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ThomasModels said:


> The wood frame members are glued together:
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft05.jpg


 Well that looks ... sturdy.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Cool! The front "clip" kind of threw me until I noticed it's not attached yet and the blues show it in a more expected location.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Thomas,

I am LOVING this! 

Thank you so much for illustrating your progress. I have had the itching to build a Galileo for some time and this peek at your methods will save this novice scratch builder no end of trouble.

I do have one question: As Phil's invaluable plans reproduce the setpiece warts and all, what modifications are you making to have properly leveled nacelles?

Mark


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hehe, I was thinking periscope too


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> The wood frame members are glued together:
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft05.jpg


Are you going to drill some holes and reinforce with wood screws? 

You could make this thing into a tank! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

MGagen said:


> Thomas,
> 
> I am LOVING this!
> 
> ...


Phil's nacelle's are level.

It's the butt of the ship that is cocked up like a cat in heat!!! :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> Well that looks ... sturdy.


Thomas is just worried that the wife will bring home a stray cougar kitten.
He wants to be ready for it this time! :lol:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Fifteen feet of lumber, eight #8 x 3/4 inch brass screws, four #12 x 1 inch nickel plated screws, four ounces of white glue, one 1/2 inch floor flange, and one 1/2 inch 90º black iron elbow later:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft06.jpg

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft07.jpg

It weighs five pounds and can withstand 1800 pounds of pressure. When the cat knocks this one off the table, the crash will be spectacular!

I built it 'sturdy' because when the 'skin' is applied. it will be .060" styrene and at 24" long, will be little more than a flimsy box without the superstructure inside.

I know it's overkill for a 'standard' model but we will be literally swinging this thing around in the studio when we shoot it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking good Mr. Thomas ! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> Fifteen feet of lumber, eight #8 x 3/4 inch brass screws, four #12 x 1 inch nickel plated screws, four ounces of white glue, one 1/2 inch floor flange, and one 1/2 inch 90º black iron elbow later:


Now, this is truly a 'Bob Villa' version! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> It weighs five pounds and can withstand 1800 pounds of pressure. When the cat knocks this one off the table, the crash will be spectacular!
> 
> I built it 'sturdy' because when the 'skin' is applied. it will be .060" styrene and at 24" long, will be little more than a flimsy box without the superstructure inside.
> 
> I know it's overkill for a 'standard' model but we will be literally swinging this thing around in the studio when we shoot it.


Speaking of which, I was thinking of using expanding foam between my inner and outer .125" and .08" shell walls for support.

I'd like to avoid waiting on an order via mail if I can...

What about that stuff they sell in a can at the hardware store for wall insulation. Is that stuff safe/usable?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey, that's really starting to look like a shuttle. Keep it up!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tom, will the filming stand be able to _support _that thing!?!? :lol:

*Chuck:* I'd be careful with the hardware store stuff. When I used it to fill a vinyl figure model, it just kept expanding until the model itself puffed up too. It popped Worf's facial features inside out!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> When I used [spray foam] to fill a vinyl figure model, it just kept expanding until the model itself puffed up too. It popped Worf's facial features inside out!


So _*THAT's * _ where the ridges came from!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Another ST mystery solved.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> *Chuck:* I'd be careful with the hardware store stuff. When I used it to fill a vinyl figure model, it just kept expanding until the model itself puffed up too. It popped Worf's facial features inside out!


Thanks for the info John P.! 

I knew one of you guys would know!

So it's just a matter of amount then? Is the stuff very adhesive? It won't hurt styrene will it?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Ya know the only yhing that ever bugged me about that shuttle? The windshield (well, "front view ports") can't be seen out of if you're sitting in the pilot's chairs. Who's bright idea was that? are you supposed to fly standing up, or is the auto pilot THAT good? :lol:


That always bugged me too, but the JL shuttle has the viewports in a logical place and they make the shuttle look ... neanderthal. Maybe they tried that at first in TOS and decided to move the ports up.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> So it's just a matter of amount then? Is the stuff very adhesive? It won't hurt styrene will it?


 In oder:
I guess so,
Gooey, sticky, yucky, adhesive as all hell!
and, I don't think so.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'd stay away from the stuff. It's exactly as John described!

On top of all that, the chemical components can often be inconsistent. Some parts foam, some parts turn into an incredibly hard shell. It's not worth the bother. I'd go with getting a couple of cans of "Mountains-In-Minutes" or get the 2-part rigid foam urethane from Smooth-On.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

ThomasModels said:


> It weighs five pounds and can withstand 1800 pounds of pressure.


"It's a shuttle!"
"It's a foot stool!"
"It's a shuttle _and_ a foot stool!"



> I know it's overkill for a 'standard' model but we will be literally swinging this thing around in the studio when we shoot it.


"It's a MACE!!!" :lol:

Great work, Thomas!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Lloyd, drinking and posting again?

Alright. I guess I'm the first to the finish line. :hat:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Just 1/4 scale? Why not go ahead and make it 1/1 scale?

"My other car is a Starfleet Type F shuttlecraft!"


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey FMM .
What is that sitting on the right wing of the shuttlecraft ???


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^Just 1/4 scale? Why not go ahead and make it 1/1 scale?
> 
> "My other car is a Starfleet Type F shuttlecraft!"


Hey, it's all I could talk the wife into. After all, it's going to hang from the ceiling of the bedroom (didn't want to make it too big).


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> Hey FMM .
> What is that sitting on the right wing of the shuttlecraft ???


That's an economy sized jug of "Zap-a-Gap CA+".


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Oic


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Hey, it's all I could talk the wife into. After all, it's going to hang from the ceiling of the bedroom (didn't want to make it too big).


Don't bump your head on a nacelle!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess that means that Chuck will not speak to you again! I am working on a shrink ray to use on me, so I can take it on a test run. :tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> That's an economy sized jug of "Zap-a-Gap CA+".


I *HOPE* you used "Kicker" on that thing!
Don't want some mountain lion tearing that thing apart!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Next we'll see a picture of an elephant putting its foot on or sitting on the shuttlecraft to demonstrate its strength.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

The main support of this model is the 1/2" diameter steel tube that will plug into it. We will be shooting it 'in flight' so there was no need for it to be able to support itself up.

This changed when my wife asked _What if someone wants to display it sitting on a table?_

The nacelle supports would bow and flatten under the weight of the main body armature. So a couple of strips of perforated steel were cut, bent and screwed into the armature.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft08.jpg

The steel strips will go down the pylons and thru to the bottoms of each nacelle.

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft09.jpg


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

> *Over 2000 posts and still nowhere near John P.'s astounding record number! *


* 








*And keep in mind, I _LOST_ 5,000 of that count when the board got rebooted (or whatever happened) a couple years ago.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Get a life. :lol:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Fun stuff! It'll look great in SE:TTI 

(Starship Exeter The Tressaurian Intersection)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Get a life. :lol:


 I dunno, somehow I manage to post more finished models here than most people, AND have sex a few times a week! 

WITH a woman!


-


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Keep up the good work Mr. Thomas ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

John P said:


> I dunno, somehow I manage to post more finished models here than most people, AND have sex a few times a week!
> 
> WITH a woman!
> -


OK, I was buying this story up until the end. Your a Trek fan! And we all know Trek fans don't get girls to sleep with them. That is not unless your Klingon accent is very good and your Starfleet uniform is well pressed.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> I dunno, somehow I manage to post more finished models here than most people, AND have sex a few times a week!
> 
> WITH a woman!
> 
> ...


So you do modeling with a woman?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I read somewhere that a model was a girl. I always though that a model was always a plastic kit.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Depends on the girl.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> OK, I was buying this story up until the end. Your a Trek fan! And we all know Trek fans don't get girls to sleep with them. That is not unless your Klingon accent is very good and your Starfleet uniform is well pressed.


Give the guy a break!

He used the term "WITH a Woman!"

He didn't claim that both things were done a woman.
He also didn't say which! :lol:

Cut him some slack!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> OK, I was buying this story up until the end. Your a Trek fan! And we all know Trek fans don't get girls to sleep with them. That is not unless your Klingon accent is very good and your Starfleet uniform is well pressed.


That's definitely not true!

I may have just gotten back into Trek in the last 2 years or so and I have...

... come to think of it...

...when was the last time...

... it was about...



Oops!
Nevermind!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey, y'all be nice! :jest: John excels at indoor activities is all. (Remember, he lives in _New Jersey_!  )


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

John P said:


> I dunno, somehow I manage to post more finished models here than most people, AND have sex a few times a week!
> 
> WITH a woman!
> 
> ...


JohnP,
Is this something to do with that realdoll.com web site you posted recently?

:tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thomas, any new photos?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

The first outer skin panels and nacelle tubes are cut to shape:

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft10.jpg

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft11.jpg

_Into the distance, a ribbon of black stretched to the point of no turning back..._


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh, yeah!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh Baby Baby Baby. Looking Good there tom


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now that looks like a shuttlecraft! 

Chuck, where are your photos. The race is on!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Payday is tommorrow. Will be able to buy a new $60 battery then.
Maybe tommorrow night or Saturday night if I'm too pooped to take them or can't get to the store to pick one up between jobs tommorrow.

Spend your money wisely and place your bets on Thomas!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

A new tube mount is screwed in to allow for another mounting point from the bottom of the model:

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft12.jpg

The first panels are epoxied onto the frame:

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft13.jpg

_A flight of fancy on a windswept field, standing alone my senses reeled._


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very good Thomas! It is good to see a master model builder at work.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well when you are all done filming with it , I'll be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Holy crap! That is going to be so cool! Its really starting to take shape. Any change you can weigh the thing once its finished? I think that would be hilarious!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Just curious, why have all of that internal wood structure if its only going to be shot on a stage with a single mount? I could understand if you were going to fly it on wires but it seems like a bit overkill, plus that thing is going to weigh a ton.BTW it looks really cool!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Captain_April said:


> Just curious, why have all of that internal wood structure if its only going to be shot on a stage with a single mount? I could understand if you were going to fly it on wires but it seems like a bit overkill, plus that thing is going to weigh a ton.BTW it looks really cool!


I think he's gonna drop it on the cat, if it gets out of hand again!
(see 1st post).

Edge


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Better and better. How are you going to do the upper curve-in of the top side hulls? Or is the shooting distance and screen time going to let you get away with not adding that feature?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Give the man some time to finish it. Not only is he building a filming model, but it has to be cat proof. LOL


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Upper curve? C'mon! How about a real challenge!










The wood structure has so many internal crossmember braces because the outer styrene skin is only .060" thick. At 24" long, the skins 'waver' without multiple supports.

The four fore to aft supports of the structure are a must. The vertical end strips are also a must. The central strips are there as stated to help hold the shape of the side/bottom walls. I guess there are two top cross strips that didn't need to be there. The flange base is screwed into a 1/2" thich board which is glued and screwed into the frame. This is where the main structural stress lies. Since we will be literally swinging this thing around on the end of a 30" long pole, I wouldn't want the model to 'slip off' while moving it around. When attached, the pole becomes part of the model and the whole structure is very solid.

I know they look huge in the pic, but the frame is made of 1/2" x 1" furring strips.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

LOOOOOOOOKING GOOD Mr. Thomas ! :thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

My favorite thread!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Upper curve? C'mon! How about a real challenge!


Actually I meant these:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Those will be represented by the 1" diameter PVC tube in this image:

http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft02.jpg

They will be cut to length, then ripped in half, then ripped again for a 1/4 diameter tube.

You changed your post and question that you originaly asked!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, no. Not really. I edited for clarity (the question I was asking remained the same).

In any event, looking good.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> Those will be represented by the 1" diameter PVC tube in this image:
> 
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft02.jpg
> 
> ...


I've never tried to paint PVC before.
Any hints and tips as to what types of paint to use and pitfalls of using PVC.

Thanks Thomas.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

If anyone wants free PVC, some of the places that sell it usually have scrap pieces (3/4" & 1" especially) too short to be much use to plumbers and all but perfect for model making purposes. If anyone's in the Columbia, SC area, I can probably help them out.

Re: painting of PVC, I've used regular oil based paints on it with absolutely no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Chuck, where are your photos...


post #1390 here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=963999#post963999

it's about version 5.0 now! :lol:

I'd be embarrassed to show you the pile of styrene and wood I went through to figure out exactly how I wanted to piece this one together...

No were near as sturdy as Thomas', nor as near finished.

I took your advice Thomas, and found a Plastics supply company here in town. I got two 4' x 8' .125" sheets of styrene for $55 bucks a piece and ordered a 4' x 8' sheet of .08" for $33 bucks. No where near as good a deal as you do at your supplier, but I would have spent 5 times as much to get as much styrene from a hobby shop(not that they stock that much).

So now I'm set as far as materials go! :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

thomas. thanks for the nearly step by step photos. not being a scratchbuider, its facinating for me to watch, especially watching a master at work. how much time do you estimate youve got in this so far?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks, Razorwyre. I don't know how much, I only spend an hour or two each day that I've posted images.

The topside wings and surrounding lip are attached:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft14.jpg

_A fatal attraction holding me fast how can I escape this irresistible grasp?_


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> Thanks, Razorwyre. I don't know how much, I only spend an hour or two each day that I've posted images.
> 
> The topside wings and surrounding lip are attached:
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft14.jpg
> ...


Gorgeous!!!

Where did you get the steel from for the supports?
Will you be able to hide it and/or the mounts for undercarriage shots?

I know that Phil's said that the stage prop's bottom was a little different then the filming miniature's(neither were ever seen onscreen, though). However, if you make a filming miniature-style bottom with the recessed groove you could then incorporate a feature that Phil once said he'd love to see on the craft, a round, standardized Emergency hatch dock/exit. That "hatch" would be in the recessed part of the original filming miniature's underside(see pic) if it were located directly under the floorgrille in the aft interior compartment. I'm drawing it on a pic of the filming miniature so you know what I'm talking about.

If you put the mount there, but slightly recessed where the interior threads start, you could make it look like an emergency hatch that was just never seen onscreen and could cover it if you decide to do an underside shot!!!

Again, the hatch idea credit goes to Phil!

*NOTE: THE ORIGINAL CREDIT FOR THIS PIC GOES TO THE IDICPAGE!!!*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Better and better!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

ThomasModels said:


> Thanks, Razorwyre. I don't know how much, I only spend an hour or two each day that I've posted images.
> 
> The topside wings and surrounding lip are attached:
> http://www.thomasmodels.com/exeter/exshutcrft14.jpg
> ...


Is it an accident that you have a damaged warp drive nacelle siting behind the model?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Man -o-man that is looking FABULOUS !!! :thumbsup: 
Mr. Thomas I sent you a PM


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

It sure has been interesting following this! Wish I was able to help build this with you.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, it's been over 24 hours since your last shuttlecraft pic post Thomas!
I'm starting to go through withdrawl symptoms here!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thomas, you can slow down now. Chuck's out of the race. Oh, where are some more pictures?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Sorry, I was called back to Engineering. Then I gotta get down to the planet surface and model a portion of that for a couple of shots that will require rotoscoping. I guess it will be a long process since there is lots of movement thru the frame.

After those three dioramas are complete, back to the shuttle! At least that is 'simply' shown against a black background, so no fancy opticals there.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Hurry Chuck, now is your chance. I made Thomas believe you were out of the race, now he think he will win. GO CHUCK, GO CHUCK.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Sorry, I was called back to Engineering. Then I gotta get down to the planet surface and model a portion of that for a couple of shots that will require rotoscoping. I guess it will be a long process since there is lots of movement thru the frame.
> 
> After those three dioramas are complete, back to the shuttle! At least that is 'simply' shown against a black background, so no fancy opticals there.



rotoscoping sounds painful!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It is.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

ThomasModels,

I just dropped by the board to see what was new after a long time away and was quite pleased to see that someone is actually using my plans to build a model! Doubly-so that it is being made to support the efforts of the Starship Exeter folks. I've wished that I could help out with their project and now I am, even if they won't know it.

It is exciting for me to see your project comming along and to be able watch its progress here on the board. It took a great deal of work to create those plans, many months of effort but it would be for nothing if no one used them. Thanks for showing me that it was worthwhile.

BTW, I agree with Kurok, "rotoscoping" by hand does sound painful!

Keep up the good work!

Phil Broad


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank You, Phil for providing such wonderful research and blueprints! And a Thank You to FourMadMen for providing a _fantastic_ image to insert behind the open forward window.

I will definately insist that you guys get the screen credit in the FX area of the credits that you deserve!

Thanks again!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Haven't heard a word from you and narry a picture...

Cat got your tongue too?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

More pics!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> More pics!


Yea , what he said .


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Check post #105.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would have asked for more pictures, but I remembered post #105. Next time come to the meeting. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

My purpose in life is to provide encouragement to people. I always set a goal higher than can be reasonably expected to meet in order to get as great a response as possible.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

X15-A2 said:


> ThomasModels,
> 
> I just dropped by the board to see what was new after a long time away and was quite pleased to see that someone is actually using my plans to build a model! Doubly-so that it is being made to support the efforts of the Starship Exeter folks. I've wished that I could help out with their project and now I am, even if they won't know it.
> 
> ...


Any chance you'll eventually do an integrated-upscaled version, Phil?
I'm currently working on an integrated model by Four Mad Men.

The latest version of the Galileo thread can be found here :
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=101267&page=3


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Chuck,

Long time no type! I have to be honest and say that I got burned out on the Shuttlecraft project. Frankly I'm amazed that I was able to complete the exterior drawings as-built. I'm not so interested in doing plans of the integrated Shuttlecraft anymore because there are too many conflicting ideas about how it should be done. I prefer to create drawings that are "definitive", at least as far as my abilities will allow but there is no way that an integrated version could be definitive because of all the possible variables that must be considered and compromises that naturally follow because of them.

HOWEVER, the interior "as built" IS on my list of things to do. So I will probably be getting back to that in the not so distant future. One thing to keep in mind is that my exterior plans were made during a period of very little work in my dept at Boeing, that is why I had the time to draw them. Now we're busy again. 

I have also compiled the research material and completed preliminary plans of the TOS Bridge which I plan to add to my web site too. That is a big project and will include photo studies explaining how the various proportions were arrived at, thus giving the end user the ability to evaluate the accuracy of the final drawings. I will probably do plans of my version of the Enterprise exterior, at 1080 feet length with windows rationalized to an interior deck plan (this typically means slight up or down adjustments to their positions).

"Lots of things to do and no time to do them" is what it boils down to. SOP

Phil


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

X15-A2 said:


> Hi Chuck,
> 
> Long time no type! I have to be honest and say that I got burned out on the Shuttlecraft project. Frankly I'm amazed that I was able to complete the exterior drawings as-built. I'm not so interested in doing plans of the integrated Shuttlecraft anymore because there are too many conflicting ideas about how it should be done. I prefer to create drawings that are "definitive", at least as far as my abilities will allow but there is no way that an integrated version could be definitive because of all the possible variables that must be considered and compromises that naturally follow because of them.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing those interiors! I've found the film crew's use of sliding and removable walls was the biggest thing that throws you off there. I found that one shot of the side wall to be misleading for the rear cabin length in particular.

Any chance you might have or be able to get your hands on some K-7 info? If so, take a look at the thread that starts here, if you are so inclined...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=100950&page=1


----------

